# Happy Birthday



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

txcampers, Fire44,








to both of you. Wishing you many more to come!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

txcampers & fire44








*happybirthday to you both*









darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

txcampers...Have a GREAT B-Day!!

..haven't seen you around for a while (..like 2003) Hope you remember us on your birthday and log back in...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 - Hope you have a wonderful B-Day and you get all the Outback gifts you wanted.

Thanks for all the great posts...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY fire44
Have a great day Gary









Don action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday txcampers
Have a nice day









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

2 more birthdays









Happy Birthday sunny 
Happy Birthday sunny

Enjoy your days.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gary...........txcamper

John

Gary, just get the new truck for your birthday present


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday to both of you, and many many more....

Tim


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday to both of you!!!!!!




























sunny action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, txcampers!*








Have a great day today!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Happy Birthday, Fire44!*








Hope you have a great day as well!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - so, I'm a little late to the party! Hope there's some cake & icecream left !! Sure....say nothing about this momentous occassion in the Chat Room last night !

Hope you can blow ALL those candles out!





































Hey Gary ..... What DOES happen if you yell FIRE in a crowded web forum ???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, Wolfie... Give it up!
What happend last night?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK, Wolfie... Give it up!
> What happend last night?
> 
> 
> ...


You're asking ME to rat out my friends?! Really, Doug.

Come to the party next time







(I 'spose you're gonna tell us now that you were doing something of greater value







.... somehow more productive yeah - right )









Hint: There was an unexpected visitor (ok - I wasn't there yet for that part and it sounds like that was a very good thing)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The Dude?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Right on, bro

(But don't be hijacking the Birthday wishes for that guy!)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I 'spose you're gonna tell us now that you were doing something of greater value
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not really, just packing for our first camping trip of the season!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > I 'spose you're gonna tell us now that you were doing something of greater value
> ...


Does anyone have a Smiley making rasberries?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

txcampers, Fire44,








to you, 







to you,







txcampers and Fire44,







to you!

Have a great one.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would like to thank everyone for the birthday wishes......

For those of you who are wondering how old i am..............

I am 21 years old....again!!!

I am celebrating the 22nd anniversary of my 21st birthday!!!

See I am still 21!!!!!

Gary

Now if I could just get carded going it to a bar!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the birthday wishes......
> 
> For those of you who are wondering how old i am..............
> 
> ...


I haven't been carded in years (wasn't even carded when I was 18...and yes - back in the dark ages that was the legal age!). I must be regressing...I seem to be carded all the time now! Did someone pass a Maximum Age when I wasn't watching?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday!

I've decided that most everyone on the forum is around 40...give or take.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> I've decided that most everyone on the forum is around 40...give or take.
> [snapback]94750[/snapback]​


Sounds like it would make a good poll Jolly, in 5 year increments. Ya wanna set one up??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday!
> ...


I already don't like the sound of the one I'm in


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The good thing is its anonomous


----------

